# Sikes



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Went to Sikes this afternoon and took a buddies 8 year old with me while he unpacked his new apartment. This little guy can fish. I got 5 spanish and a spec.He got 4 spanish.I didn't have to do anything for him.I just caught the bait and tied his rig.He did everything else.


Pics here http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/showthread.php/1442-Sikes


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Guess you got photo problems over there too. I went to look at your photos and they were just click on jpg's. Clicked on one and it required me to register and use my login password to view. Sorry could not look at your pictures of the great day on Sikes with the young one.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the report, sounds like he had some fun with the Spanish!


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

i couldn't see the pics either ,but sounds good.

try using imageshack.com


----------

